# Gloss black powder coated wheels flaking advice please



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

Afternoon guys,

After some advice if possible, I am having some issues with my powder coated wheels.

Had my AMG wheels powder coated gloss black around 2 months ago with a local company I found on facebook with good reviews. The day after I cleaned, decontaminated and sealed with Gtechniq C5.

Now last week I washed the car as I would usually and noticed this:

















The gloss black finish clearly flaking off the wheel, Dropped the company a message, said they'd not had this happen in over 4 years, bring the car in on an agreed date and I will re do it. When I got there he said "I bet its opposite the valve, when its washed I bet some of the water has sat there and got under the coating" It was opposite the valve so took his word.

Had the car 10am to 6pm full day again as I haven't got a spare wheel, went to pick the car up and he said something about it warping or sagging cant remember his exact words and "theres nothing that can be done about it" unless I want it stripped back and completely re done again. As I'm soft and I felt bad for the guy I said it would be fine. If I wanted it re doing again that would be another full day for him and me trying to get a lift or taxi back home again. It's barely noticeable, I wish it was perfect but hey. Image of this issue is below:










Next annoying thing is the Mercedes centre cap is loose and "spinning" on the newly done wheel and is solid on the rest, maybe he broke a clip?

Anyway gave the car a regular maintenance wash the day after and noticed another wheel is starting to go, can feel a crispy lip where its about to flake off on the inside in a similar place to before.

Now I am worried that if I go back again and he strips the other wheels and re does them all again that the same thing will happen and will waste his day and partly mine and be a complete pain in the backside to get sorted with taxi's or lifts home.

I thought about biting the bullet and paying another company to re do them all but friends and family think thats crazy.

Maybe a few of you guys could answer some of the following
What would you do? Why is this happening?
How strong should powder coating be? I know i've never had any issues with previous cars but is the jetwash too powerful to use on them?

Appreciate any replies.


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Most likely down to being poorly prepped and rushed, id be taking them back and asking them to do them again, properly this time.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm confused how he's managed to get a run in the powdercoat?? 

I'd bet he's painted them instead to save time stripping the paint and tyre off. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

Sicskate said:


> I'm confused how he's managed to get a run in the powdercoat??
> 
> I'd bet he's painted them instead to save time stripping the paint and tyre off.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


That's interesting, He definitely powder coated them the first time as I had tyre soap all over my tyres and the tyre pressures were different to how I had them. But the wheel he re did maybe not?


----------



## JamesRS5 (Oct 8, 2014)

The white powdery look towards the edge of the rim is typical of alloy corrosion, this would all need to be removed prior to any surface coat application. We’re the wheels showing signs of corrosion before you took them to be powder coated?


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

JamesRS5 said:


> The white powdery look towards the edge of the rim is typical of alloy corrosion, this would all need to be removed prior to any surface coat application. We're the wheels showing signs of corrosion before you took them to be powder coated?


No definitely not fairly new car wheels were immaculate just fancied a change.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Poor prep. 

Go elsewhere.


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

garycha said:


> Poor prep.
> 
> Go elsewhere.


Would you just go elsewhere and pay again or ask for a partial/full refund?


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Surely he must have removed the tyres to powder coat them,,you can’t powder coat with tyres still on,,when I had mine powder coated they did the complete wheel.Yours look more like they have been painted,I’ve never seen powder coated wheels do what yours have in second picture.

Andy


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

That looks more like paint than powder coat to me. The finish looks more like a rattle can job and where it's flaked off it looks really thin, the one time I kerbed my powder coated wheel it was like a scuff in thick plastic with no flaking.

Also the tires having been taken off isn't proof he powder coated them, he may have done that to paint. If it was me I would be asking for a full refund and taking the wheels elsewhere as it's clear the prep hasn't been put in and may not even be powder coat.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Honestly, that is really bizzarre. I've never seen powder coat go like it's got a run in it, never seen flaking like that either though in all honesty.

With the other issue etc and edge bits looking like corrosion etc, I'd not be happy with him touching my wheels again. I think they're rushed or he's crap and doesn't know how to prep properly.

Try and get refund and go elsewhere. You family etc might think your mad but...it's your car, your money. Get it how you want.


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

Starbuck88 said:


> Honestly, that is really bizzarre. I've never seen powder coat go like it's got a run in it, never seen flaking like that either though in all honesty.
> 
> With the other issue etc and edge bits looking like corrosion etc, I'd not be happy with him touching my wheels again. I think they're rushed or he's crap and doesn't know how to prep properly.
> 
> Try and get refund and go elsewhere. You family etc might think your mad but...it's your car, your money. Get it how you want.


See thats the strange thing, he's got great reviews and known to be a powder coating specialist all his reviews are based on "I wouldn't get my powder coating done anywhere else, top quality job" etc etc and knowing that he had my car alone at his workshop all day long I thought it would of meant they were done properly and not rushed. Maybe its the latter and the prep is off and his other customers are fine with there wheels flaking to bits :lol:



BaileyA3 said:


> That looks more like paint than powder coat to me. The finish looks more like a rattle can job and where it's flaked off it looks really thin, the one time I kerbed my powder coated wheel it was like a scuff in thick plastic with no flaking.
> 
> Also the tires having been taken off isn't proof he powder coated them, he may have done that to paint. If it was me I would be asking for a full refund and taking the wheels elsewhere as it's clear the prep hasn't been put in and may not even be powder coat.


I think what il do is after my next wash give them a thorough check over, the others might have flaked at this point already. take some photos contact him again and say look is it best we just sort out a refund than re do them all again and call it a day and see what he wants to do. It's such a shame this has happened as he's a lovely bloke, maybe he's just had bad luck this time.


----------



## arcing (Jan 14, 2016)

I’ve had similar flaking on two wheels that I had painted recently. I put it down to bad prep. The guy that did them said he’d never seen it before in 5 years, blah blah, but admitted the etch primer may have got contimated. 

I asked and got a full refund on the basis I’d need to take them all somewhere else to be redone. I suggest you ask for the same. Nobody likes having to do it, especially when they’re independents, but you shouldn’t be out of pocket for a bad job.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

It's ok looking at reviews beforehand but how do you know the good reviews aren't by him/ his friends/ family, etc to get a good reputation?
Having only your car all day could mean he doesn't get much work (maybe previous shoddy work put people off?) so he should have had plenty of time to strip and prep the wheels before coating them so maybe he doesn't do a thorough job
Having to redo a wheel he should have made sure it was perfect, can't believe he sent it back looking like that?
As you're in Barnsley - was it Metal Magic? i tried getting a price off them a while back and they would never return emails
Another place in Rotherham which isn't too far away is AP tyres, they have a lot of wheels on display so you can see their work and various colours


----------



## beambeam (Mar 16, 2007)

dannygdesigns said:


> It's such a shame this has happened as he's a lovely bloke, maybe he's just had bad luck this time.


Forget this. I kept going back with money and time to get an long-term issue resolved and let things slide because people were nice and all that. This all stopped when a close friend with the balls to say something stopped me in my tracks and stated that at some stage "your kindness has been mistaken for weakness."

Lit a fire under my backside and the next day I had money back in my hand and the issue resolved elsewhere at their cost.


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

robby71 said:


> It's ok looking at reviews beforehand but how do you know the good reviews aren't by him/ his friends/ family, etc to get a good reputation?
> Having only your car all day could mean he doesn't get much work (maybe previous shoddy work put people off?) so he should have had plenty of time to strip and prep the wheels before coating them so maybe he doesn't do a thorough job
> Having to redo a wheel he should have made sure it was perfect, can't believe he sent it back looking like that?
> As you're in Barnsley - was it Metal Magic? i tried getting a price off them a while back and they would never return emails
> Another place in Rotherham which isn't too far away is AP tyres, they have a lot of wheels on display so you can see their work and various colours


That could be the case but with over 50 positive reviews I didn't consider that as a possibility.

I assumed he'd just have 1 car per day to ensure it was done properly and with him being a 1 man band there'd be no rushing steps. Maybe somewhere one of his steps is off in the prep.

It wasn't metal magic no mate, Although I did have 1 wheel refurbed there years ago and they did a perfect job I should of gone back there. I have also had wheels done on an old car at AP Tyres they did a cracking job again but was much more hassle than the other drive in drive out services I had there own spare wheels on for 3 weeks so put me off a bit.

I'm on chauffeur duties tomorrow going to give car a wash see what state there in take some photos contact the guy responsible and take it from there going to definitely push for getting money back and take it to Metal Magic.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

dannygdesigns said:


> Would you just go elsewhere and pay again or ask for a partial/full refund?


I would go elsewhere, get them (all) assessed professionally. How I dealt with your current chap, would then depend on that assessment.

It's not worth going to war if he is a nice guy, but he also needs chance to rectify financially, if that seems appropriate. I believe in leaving things 'nice' but being clear where it has all gone wrong.

Then I'd decide whether to redo just the one rim, or have all done - so they will all match up.

Best of luck.


----------

